# Dressing modestly, for women?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I've been to several predominantly Muslim countries, and 'dressing modestly' seems to be a bit different in each one. In some it doesn't really matter how you dress, because they have large non-Muslim populations that don't follow the Muslim customs. In some it is important to cover your shoulders, upper arms, and knees. Once or twice I have felf more comfortable in long pants or skirts. I'm expecting that the knees, shoulders, and upper arms are all I'd have to worry about there. Is that a good guideline?


----------



## Steve1967 (May 22, 2007)

I think it might depend where you visit..
Dubai is very large in industry now, im pretty sure it doesnt matter if your not muslic as long as you arnt in a highly religeous part of Dubai.
Are thinking of going or moving there then?


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I'm in the early stages of investigation, I guess. I met some nurses who had worked there quite a few years ago, and they sort of planted the seed in my mind. When I started to think about looking for overseas work, I thought of Dubai right away. I'm in IT, but do mainly technical writing and documentation, procedure development, so I'm not sure if it will work out.


----------

